# Should I re-do these Drawings



## CLunch74 (Mar 10, 2018)

I am making a coloring book and these are some of my least favorite drawings. Should I re-do them? They take a while to make and I don't know if it is worth it. 

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Clare


----------



## erik (May 19, 2019)

Claire,

As a colouring book page, I think they are good. There are enough bold and thin lines, but if you really feel unfinished, add a few simple lines as background. People who do the colouring tasks might need more suggestions towards the background, I think. Hope this help.

erikcheung.ca


----------



## CLunch74 (Mar 10, 2018)

Thank You so much for your reply! I will add some things to the background!


----------



## techojournal (Oct 25, 2019)

I think your line art is good.


----------



## hanbot (Feb 7, 2020)

Hard to say if you should re-do them without seeing an example that you like, instead of just the ones you like least. On their own though, I think they're perfectly fine for a coloring book.


----------



## alangehri (May 25, 2020)

great work! i love


----------



## monikaguptafineart (Apr 27, 2020)

I love them. I think you should keep them as it is and draw another one if you have better ideas now


----------



## JohnReed (May 9, 2020)

I think these photos are pretty good. However, I think the faces of these animals need a bit more sharpness. You may notice and practice this part more. Also, I see you mentioned this is a coloring book? Do you have any suggestions for pens? I'm quite a creative enthusiast, I also have some experience with it. I think this will help your color choice. A few friends have mentioned me and it seems they love it. I hope your work is completed soon. I look forward to seeing it


----------



## Alexsander Cork (May 30, 2020)

I agree with you, Reed. The eyes of these animals lack a bit of sharpness to make up the spirit of the painting. Also, I see you say you are an experienced person? May I have your advice, I am looking to buy a coloring set. I can use any type to be able to ensure both health and well done it


----------



## JohnReed (May 9, 2020)

Oh, of course. Are you in need of a color kit? You want it to be full color, the stinger will be small and gentle. Or do you prefer the crayon-colored, crayon-colored pens? I think I still have many questions for you. You can also refer, I think it will support you a lot. Whether present or future, contact me via email if you need assistance


----------



## Vasiliki Quinlan (Jan 23, 2020)

I like these, the lines are crisp and clear and organized really really well. Being open to put them in your colouring book I think is the choice of deciding how they are collectively with your other works.


----------

